# Samsung NX300: Test shots



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Getting a little trigger happy with the NX300. Still a work in progress. Ventured out of auto for these. My settings are all crazy! 

Tank still (along with my photo skills) coming along. UG still carpeting in. 

Pics of my new embers. Experimenting with shutter priority mode to isolate and freeze their motion. AF wasn't cooperating so I tried MF with a focus peaking feature.



















==========

Close-Up of my elatine triandra, it just started taking off! 










==========

Check out the UG... it's sending runners like a good little plant!  









==========

Top view:










==========

What's powering it all... the Sat+ X2!










==========

And lastly, end the night with a nice cloud cover dynamic mode. Oops, should have turned off my tv.


----------



## cowmilkcandy (Feb 6, 2014)

gorgeous tank. are you running CO2?


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes, CO2 for sure. I'm using an Aquatek mini.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

That is. One hell of a come
Back from the fire dude. Way to go!!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Down_Shift said:


> That is. One hell of a come
> Back from the fire dude. Way to go!!


Thanks man... I really appreciate it! You got some crazy nice photo gear. Seen you mention it in another thread... are you just a photo hobbyist or pro photographer? 

Any pointers you can throw my way?


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Experimenting with some photo wizardry


----------



## KribsDirect (Nov 15, 2013)

Nice tank and pics! You guys make me want to buy a nice camera, but I almost failed photo II in school haha! Geez.. is that your home!? beautiful place! Either way it would do great as a real estate listing hah!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Haha... Thanks. It's my place but not a house...just an apartment.


----------

